# Just Playing......



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Took some photos of my Casio MD703 dive watch, I thought it looked good staged with some F1 gearbox cogs and 'stuff'









What do you think?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Very "purposeful"







Are the gearbox bits off the Midland?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep









My friend had virtualy all the internals from one that shit itself on track ( except the outer case) some of it was/is a work of art, hes had bits polished, looks great, Ill try to get pics


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Winning combination Jase?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good







question is how many F1 parts can you possibly hang on to before it's time to clear out that garage


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Question is can you accumulate enough F1 parts to build your own car?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

rhaythorne said:


> Question is can you accumulate enough F1 parts to build your own car?


Don't give him ideas


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If they are all Minardi parts it would never run anyway


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Minardi is sooo 2005 Paul


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Great pics, solid looking pieces together


----------

